# What do we think about Chukkas?



## sdbinpa (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm considering getting Alden shell cordovan chukkas - either #8 or cigar.

I'd love to hear what all of you think of chukkas. Versatile? What do you wear them with? What do you not wear them with?

Can you post pics of your chukkas?

Thanks!


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*I prefer shoes that are less ugly*

The forum seems to like them for some unfathomable reason.

Making them from shell cordovan adds another layer or two of oddity to me. It's a soft casual boot, why make it from hard shiny expensive stuff?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*The Emporer's New Clothes*



chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> The forum seems to like them for some unfathomable reason.
> 
> Making them from shell cordovan adds another layer or two of oddity to me. It's a soft casual boot, why make it from hard shiny expensive stuff?


I can't disagree, as they are not for me. You are right on point here, though there is no accounting for taste. Personally, I save the cordo for the dressier shoes.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

'We' like them. Take a look through the What Footwear Are You Wearing thread for many pictures of very nice chukkas. 

I find them very versatile. Wear them with everything from odd jackets (or even country suits) to cords and sweaters to jeans. I wore a pair tonight.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Im tried on an unlined pair in the Alden San Francisco store, and they felt very comfortable and light. Too bad it doesn't rain too often in Los Angeles or I'd be really tempted to purchase a pair, maybe in the commando sole too.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

While I'm not sure if they are practical, especially when made from shell, I really want a pair in #8 with commando soles from AoC. Chances are I'll never own them though.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I like chukkas a lot but have never been tempted by the cordovan.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

LongWing said:


> I like chukkas a lot but have never been tempted by the cordovan.


Me also.

I got me some burgundy pebble grains from BB/Peal during their recent 40% off deal.

I think they look sharp and keep my ankles warm!!


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Meh*

Chukkas look cool.

However:
-- Because of their design, they provide less support than low quarters, and so defeat the purpose of short boots
-- Pants hang up on them
-- They scoop up snow in the winter, and, again, defeat the purpose of short boots


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

i like shell chukkas and i wear them with khakkis, cords and wool trousers. i am wearing these today:


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Pr B said:


> Chukkas look cool.
> 
> However:
> -- Because of their design, they provide less support than low quarters, and so defeat the purpose of short boots


Other than arch support (which is pretty much the same for all standard make Alden shoes), I can't imagine what you're talking about here - do you mean stability? That the foot is more securely fitted into a low quarters shoe?


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I always liked them for casual (i.e. Clarks Desert Boot), but a stylish colleague recently introduced me to them as wearble with suits. He has Aldens in cigar that he wears with navy and grey suits to work. Looks terrific.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a pair in whiskey shell and currently have a pair in cigar. I like them and wear them with jeans or khakis. To me shell is not the dressiest leather, you won't find many shell shoes from the companies that make the dressiest shoes, they are mostly calf. My wife hates chukkas.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Got Shell? said:


> I had a pair in whiskey shell and currently have a pair in cigar. I like them and wear them with jeans or khakis. To me shell is not the dressiest leather, you won't find many shell shoes from the companies that make the dressiest shoes, they are mostly calf. My wife hates chukkas.


Funny! I have them in cigar and my wife LOVES them on me.

I actually think shell is the better choice of leather for a chukka. It gives a little more support because it's stiffer than unlined suede. I wear my cigar shell chukkas with jeans, khakis, cords, and even once with a dark green suit _sans _tie. They're my favorite pair of footwear.

-Erik


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I like chukkas, but have only worn them for casual wear or with an odd jacket. I guess I should investigate a pair of calfskin for a middle-ground between suede and AE Park Aves. Just scored some new AE Kenwood loafers off eBay for $99, but that's another post. :icon_smile_big:

I am sitting with my laptop at home right now taking a break from finalizing the CY10 budget for my department at the office wearing chocolate brown suede J&M chukkas... with the plantation crepe soles, chinos, a white OCBD and BB loden green v-neck merino wool sweater. Yum!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Chukkas are one of my favourite boot types. In shell cordovan, they are very versatile - an be dressed up or down.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I only have calf chukkas (which I like), but I think that the shell chukkas some of the members have displayed on the WFAYWT thread are awe-inspiring.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I love them. I think they are like the ocbd of shoes, striking that perfect informal/formal balance. They dress down a suit and dress up chinos. Does that make sense?


----------



## sdbinpa (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, All!

The wide range of opinions is exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I've just decided I'm going to get a pair of Allen Edmonds Malvern 

But special order them in black suede with the Poron footbed and rendenbach leather souls.

I primarily want them for the ankle coverage and because I can special order them with the poron footbed which isn't available through Alden. I'm also thinking about going rogue and wearing them with a tux.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I would love a pair of Chukkas in Cordovon, and as others have stated there exceptionally versatile can be dressed up or down to suit any situation.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps a year ago, when I bought a pair of Ron Rider's cap toe Balmoral boots in brandy shell, I had the opportunity to buy their last pair of alpine grained, brandy shell cordovan Chukkas (in my size...can you believe it?) and at a nicely discounted price...and I elected not to (argh!). Bad decision on my part...very bad!


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I like chukkas, but have only worn them for casual wear or with an odd jacket. I guess I should investigate a pair of calfskin for a middle-ground between suede and AE Park Aves. Just scored some new AE Kenwood loafers off eBay for $99, but that's another post. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I am sitting with my laptop at home right now taking a break from finalizing the CY10 budget for my department at the office wearing chocolate brown suede J&M chukkas... with the plantation crepe soles, chinos, a white OCBD and BB loden green v-neck merino wool sweater. Yum!


I have some sand suede ones with the plantation crepe soles - haven't worn through them yet but any chance that a cobbler can repair these/is it even worth the cost to get them resoled? Clarks can be had around 50-75 bucks.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Brandy shell cordovan...mmm. It doesn't matter what it is, I'd carry a purse in brandy shell! Or whiskey shell for that matter! They have to use such tantalizing names to describe the colors. Surprisingly, Ralph Lauren just uses "dark brown", but I supposed that has an appealingly simple sound.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Mattdeckard said:


> I've just decided I'm going to get a pair of Allen Edmonds Malvern
> 
> But special order them in black suede with the Poron footbed and rendenbach leather souls.
> 
> I primarily want them for the ankle coverage and because I can special order them with the poron footbed which isn't available through Alden. I'm also thinking about going rogue and wearing them with a tux.


NOOOOOOOOO ... not with a tux!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> Brandy shell cordovan...mmm. It doesn't matter what it is, I'd carry a purse in brandy shell! Or whiskey shell for that matter! They have to use such tantalizing names to describe the colors. Surprisingly, Ralph Lauren just uses "dark brown", but I supposed that has an appealingly simple sound.


With that shade of brown, they can call it "mud brown" and I'll still buy them


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Here you go...a picture of my cigar shell chukkas.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Perfecto. 

We wants those, precioussssssssss


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

These just arrived:


----------



## sdbinpa (Nov 30, 2009)

SRIVATS: What are those? Who makes those chukkas?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

sdbinpa said:


> SRIVATS: What are those? Who makes those chukkas?


C&J for polo RL - model name is 'Gifford'. Brown shell cordovan + double leather soles. On sale now, $400.

Edit: They run 1/2 size big. I am a 9E/9.5D and got a 9D.


----------



## sdbinpa (Nov 30, 2009)

SRIVATS: On sale where? I don't see them on the Ralph Lauren site.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

sdbinpa said:


> SRIVATS: On sale where? I don't see them on the Ralph Lauren site.


Ralph lauren stores in NYC - I got them from the Manhasset store. Call 'am and ask for Jason.


----------



## sdbinpa (Nov 30, 2009)

*GOT 'EM!*

SRIVATS: I picked up a pair of these chukkas today at the Philly Ralph Lauren store. I tried them on on 12/22 when they were $399, and went in today (7 days later) to buy them and they were now $299. Obviously, VERY happy!

One possible issue, I wore them out of the store and went for a quick shoe shine to get a layer of wax protection on them before a rainy day and the guy put WAY too much wax on them I now have streaks and splotches on my brand new boots.

Any thought on the best way to fix? I know I shouldn't use a wax stripping liquid on shell cordovan.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

